

Amazon 'Fire Phone' - septerr
http://www.amazon.com/Amazon-Fire-Phone-32GB-AT/dp/B00EOE0WKQ

======
ChuckMcM
Ok, that is pretty neat. There seems to be a lot of interesting innovation
here that Google just sort of missed. (in particular the orientation aspect of
accessing alternate views, which could be very powerful if done well).

In some ways it seems like Amazon is disproving my theory that if you open
source a big chunk of code that is ok because your level of expertise with the
code will always insure you can out execute folks who are not the
'originators.' But that doesn't seem to be the case with Amazon here.

------
oliwarner
Google has broken me.

I won't pay _that_ much for a phone — especially when I know Amazon is making
money from my use of it with their app store and their content streams.

This does have some fancy features (why hasn't every phone in the past 5 years
had a Firefly option?!) but several don't seem at modern standards. And as I
say, they're not worth the cash (or the A&T service).

------
eglover
Pretty high-tech and impressive. Nothing super amazing, it's certainly a phone
worth consideration, maybe the best on the market for certain people.
(Depending on what you look for.)

